# South Korea is Developing Golf Vigorously to Drive Economy



## VOOGOLF (Dec 4, 2017)

In the leaderboard of LPGA, you can see that half of the top ten are from South Korea, and South Koreans take 36 positions in top 100 while 138 positions in top 500.

You may wonder why Koreans are so fond of golf.

That’s because the South Korean government is striving to develop it—they are expecting more golfer hanging around among holes and more public courses there to entertain them.

The government also hope golf could be more affordable and more popular in Korea to attract more fans.

Titles are not their goal, actually, they have already taken half positions of LPGA’s Top Ten.

They are doing it for money—as the main exporter in South Korea has met a winter, they need golf consumers release the economic pressure.


----------

